# EXT "e-Storia" Damper



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Just saw this on EXT's instagram.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Considering their shocks are already custom tuned for rider weight, riding style, and bike kinematics, I’m not sure what’s the point of having a model branded as “ebike” specific.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And why would you want the storia over the more tunable arma when you got volts and amps backing you up?


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I was confused by why they needed an "E" designation myself.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Jayem said:


> And why would you want the storia over the more tunable arma when you got volts and amps backing you up?


Agreed, if I was buying an EXT shock for my E-bike today I would go Arma no question. But this is a new animal and I think EXT has some tricks up their sleeves. . . .


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Maybe the 'e' is in the shock?


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to clarify a few things here, the e-Storia is the best of both Worlds from the stardard Storia AND the Arma, it has adjustable HBO as per the Arma, the lockout as per the Storia, in addition it is now compatible with 800lb springs, has a larger damper shaft and a stronger design overall for the rigurs of heavier use either by larger riders or as the name suggests, e-bikes. It is still is configurable to rider weight, condistions, leverage ratio, travel etc etc. via the official service centres and even the bottom out bumper is available in different durometers. Its basically 2 shocks in one, but only half the price of two, almost ! Hope this helps.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Just eyeballing it, looks like it would offer additional fitment options as well due to the shape of the reservoir.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

karpiel said:


> I have to clarify a few things here, the e-Storia is the best of both Worlds from the stardard Storia AND the Arma, it has adjustable HBO as per the Arma, the lockout as per the Storia, in addition it is now compatible with 800lb springs, has a larger damper shaft and a stronger design overall for the rigurs of heavier use either by larger riders or as the name suggests, e-bikes. It is still is configurable to rider weight, condistions, leverage ratio, travel etc etc. via the official service centres and even the bottom out bumper is available in different durometers. Its basically 2 shocks in one, but only half the price of two, almost ! Hope this helps.


Is it correct to assume that comparing the Storia V3 and e-storia - for the same tune, spring rater, bike fit, etc - the E-storia would be more "sensitive" given the updates? Or are the difference primarily for durability, strength, and wider configuration options as you listed above?


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

shakazulu12 said:


> Just eyeballing it, looks like it would offer additional fitment options as well due to the shape of the reservoir.


Yes, the horizontal configuration definitely will allow for better compatibility on bikes that currently have clearance issues like for example the Trek Rail.

Also to jc's question the addition of a negative coil should give the shock more sensitivity over its V3 counterparts.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

jcmonty said:


> Is it correct to assume that comparing the Storia V3 and e-storia - for the same tune, spring rater, bike fit, etc - the E-storia would be more "sensitive" given the updates? Or are the difference primarily for durability, strength, and wider configuration options as you listed above?


All of what you mentioned, I will know more hopefully within the next few weeks fingers crossed.


----------

